# Salmon



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

My first fish out of the Clinton was a King. Saw the fish, and thought steelhead aren't green this time of year. Was throwing a gold/black tot. Was either late October or November, can't remember. It was sixish years ago, haven't hooked another since then in the Clinton.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

mrjimspeaks said:


> The yankers up north wouldn't get out of bed for 2 salmon lol.


Most yankers up north have never "caught" a salmon in there life.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Most yankers up north have never "caught" a salmon in there life.


Not legally


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Not that I really care.If you wanna snag em.Then snag em.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

I walked different stretches of river the entire day. Prolly walked 7 miles while throwing a mepps. Caught one 16 inch Pike and think I actually seen a king. Even tho I seen it with my own eyes. I don't believe it. Like seeing santa.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It is getting to the end of the spawning season for Kings, but you could have seen a late spawner. What is "prolly walking?"


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

I will track my steps next time just for you sweat heart. That way I don't have to put prolly and you don't have to get a life.


----------



## mencelewski (Sep 4, 2012)

Obviously fishing doesn't cure being a dick.....


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Did i ******* say I was prolly walking? Lol I apologize for defending my self.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Did i ******* say I was prolly walking? Lol I apologize for defending my self.


Defending yourself from a joke you don't seem to understand lol.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

It's just so easy to run your mouth over the internet.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

But hey,it's a small world and a small sight right? See ya around.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> I walked different stretches of river the entire day. Prolly walked 7 miles while throwing a mepps.


Looks like "prolly walking" to me. lol

Richard


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Alot of comments I make come from very drunk nights. I apologize for the rude comments. And I like using prolly so... Oh by well.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Alot of comments I make come from very drunk nights. I apologize for the rude comments. And I like using prolly so... Oh by well.


Drinking and late night forum visits never mix.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> Drinking and late night forum visits never mix.


Or Ebay


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

There are several schools in the area that take part in the salmon in the classroom program so total numbers of kings released could be quite a few, not thousands, but probably enough to see some returns. We released 105 kings last May at Yates. There were 3 other schools releasing fish that same day. I don't know if the DNR keeps track of the total released into the Clinton, but I will check into it and post back if I get more information.


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

I did get some information back from the DNR regarding Clinton river release totals. The data is in the attached pdf. For the last four years, the total kings released :

2014 1167
2015 2348
2016 3119
2017 2291

Not enough to support a fishery, but probably enough to get a few to return.


----------

